# Lounge > Food and Dining >  Thi-Thi For Sale

## jwslam

You can't do this to us, 
@That.Guy.S30


https://www.realtor.ca/real-estate/2...gary-chinatown

----------


## That.Guy.S30

> You can't do this to us, 
> @That.Guy.S30
> 
> 
> https://www.realtor.ca/real-estate/2...gary-chinatown



All good things come to an end my friend.

----------


## buh_buh

> All good things come to an end my friend.

----------


## holden

> You can't do this to us, 
> @That.Guy.S30
> 
> 
> https://www.realtor.ca/real-estate/2...gary-chinatown



So the new owners may open on Sunday? I hated coming downtown always to find it closed.

I assume the cost includes the secret recipe.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Only 10 of the 11 secret herbs and spices

----------


## suntan

The secret recipe is too much fish sauce.

----------


## Xtrema

> I assume the cost includes the secret recipe.



Consider they don't own the spot, that's all you are paying for.

----------


## suntan

200 orders X $10 X 20 days = $40000/mth in revenue.

----------


## bjstare

> Consider they don't own the spot, that's all you are paying for.



That's what I was thinking. $1MM asking price for a recipe book and brand.. the latter of which is surely going to be devalued to some extent immediately after sale when the customers realize it changed hands.

----------


## diamondedge

https://www.realtor.ca/real-estate/2...gary-chinatown

!??!!?!?

Apologies if I'm missing the OG news.  :Frown:

----------


## LilDrunkenSmurf

@That.Guy.S30 say it ain't so!

https://forums.beyond.ca/threads/411...06#post5068006

----------


## JRSC00LUDE

Oh no. This makes the potential of someone ruining it. I had better get to Calgary before it's too late!!!!!

----------


## killramos

> 200 orders X $10 X 20 days = $40000/mth in revenue.



Asking price north of 2x annual revenue for a small business.

glwt

----------


## 88CRX

> Asking price north of 2x annual revenue for a small business.
> 
> glwt

----------


## suntan

> Asking price north of 2x annual revenue for a small business.
> 
> glwt



There's a reason it's on realtor.ca

----------


## max_boost

All the best to them. Great people. 

When my day comes I'll come to Beyond for the Panel's expertise  :Big Grin:

----------


## killramos

Valuing small businesses is notoriously difficult with an extremely illiquid pool of buyers.

----------


## you&me

> Valuing small businesses is notoriously difficult with an extremely illiquid pool of buyers.



Especially in the food service space. 

The hail mary here for a buyer would be to leverage the brand for franchising, but I don't know if there's enough brand equity to make that viable...

Edit - I hadn't read the part about franchising in the description... Great. Now I'm thinking like a REALTOR©

----------


## holden

So there was a second location on Stephen Ave in the mid-2000's (forget when it closed) and plans to franchise back then I believe. It had lineups out the door at lunch. 

I wonder why franchising didn't take off then? Too much work? 2008 GFC?

If I bought there would have to be a clause that the current owners agree to make an appearance at new store openings, lol.

----------


## Manhattan

> So there was a second location on Stephen Ave in the mid-2000's (forget when it closed) and plans to franchise back then I believe. It had lineups out the door at lunch. 
> 
> I wonder why franchising didn't take off then? Too much work? 2008 GFC?
> 
> If I bought there would have to be a clause that the current owners agree to make an appearance at new store openings, lol.



I remember that. Was that a franchise location? Name was the same but not sure if related. I'm sure margins were super low especially back in mid 2000's b/c subs were $3.50 each and I'd get a half dozen at a time. I'm guessing margins aren't super high today either.


EDIT:

Cool they were in fact related - https://forums.beyond.ca/threads/943...i-sub-now-open!!!!!

----------


## JRSC00LUDE

Well whatever the valuation I hope they do well with the sale. Great people, I have visited 100% of the time I go to Calgary and even after long absences they remember who you are. Sad to see it go, whenever that day is. Hope I get to go again!

----------


## suntan

1X *earnings* would be fair.

----------


## killramos

I wasn’t criticizing the business in any way. Love Thi Thi, comments on value expectations in a sale are completely different than comments on the business or owners.

If that wasn’t clear.

----------


## 2020

Kinda surprised it wasn’t listed for $888,888.88

----------


## riander5

Beyond group buy?

----------


## tirebob

> Asking price north of 2x annual revenue for a small business.
> 
> glwt



I have heard this same general guideline for small businesses many times. I think it obviously will vary business to business and the profitability factor. I certainly think there would need to be a competition clause for sure or a popular person in the community could just turn around and open a new location and steal all the clients back.

Personally I would be happy if I could get 3.8mil for my company using the same valuation formula. I will even let you hire me back 6 months a year and keep my name attached for marketing purposes! Any takers??  :Love:

----------


## ExtraSlow

I'm actually looking at an opportunity buy a business right now that has some pretty decent current revenue. Well, not my money, but I'm on the team doing the evaluation.  Plan is to keep the current owner/boss on a consulting contract for at least 2 years to prevent him opening a competitor. 
Not subs or tires though, so not sure if the multiples apply. They do have a facility in California, so maybe I'll get work trips there in the future. A guy can dream.

----------


## killramos

> I have heard this same general guideline for small businesses many times. I think it obviously will vary business to business and the profitability factor. I certainly think there would need to be a competition clause for sure or a popular person in the community could just turn around and open a new location and steal all the clients back.
> 
> Personally I would be happy if I could get 3.8mil for my company using the same valuation formula. I will even let you hire me back 6 months a year and keep my name attached for marketing purposes! Any takers??



I do not think 2x Annual Revenue is a good valuation metric for a small business, that seems wildly optimistic.

Unless for some reason you have line of sight to that revenue growing substantially in future years.

*Not financial Advise

----------


## tirebob

> I do not think 2x Annual Revenue is a good valuation metric for a small business, that seems wildly optimistic.
> 
> Unless for some reason you have line of sight to that revenue growing substantially in future years.
> 
> *Not financial Advise



Yeah I agree... I mean just as a basic quick calculate number sure that can work, but in the end anybody buying/selling an existing "viable" business should be doing a proper assessment before committing to anything.

----------


## bjstare

> I do not think 2x Annual Revenue is a good valuation metric for a small business, that seems wildly optimistic.
> 
> Unless for some reason you have line of sight to that revenue growing substantially in future years.
> 
> *Not financial Advise



"Small business" could mean a shitload of different things. A landscaping business vs. tire & wheel vs. food/restaurant vs. construction (etc., etc.) would all have different unique levers on their valuation. Across all the different types of small business, 2x revenue valuation could very well be the consolidated average, despite there being a wide disparity between individual data points (i.e., business types).

----------


## riander5

> I do not think 2x Annual Revenue is a good valuation metric for a small business, that seems wildly optimistic.
> 
> Unless for some reason you have line of sight to that revenue growing substantially in future years.
> 
> *Not financial Advise



Is 'Revenue' a good metric for valuing anything?

Maybe that's how WeWork came up with a $47 bil valuation. 

If revenue somehow is actually a great valuation method for anything plz don't roast me 
@suntan

----------


## suntan

Revenue is a terrible metric for valuation esp for service businesses.

----------


## max_boost

til




> Most companies sell for 2-6 times SDE. If you look at all business sales under $1 million for the last 10 years, the average multiple of SDE is 2.2 times but sometimes the multiple is not as high as the seller wants or thinks it should be.

----------


## killramos

Earnings =/= Revenue

*Not an Accountant

----------


## Buster

> til



this is about right.

----------


## Buster

> I do not think 2x Annual Revenue is a good valuation metric for a small business, that seems wildly optimistic.
> 
> Unless for some reason you have line of sight to that revenue growing substantially in future years.
> 
> *Not financial Advise



If the seller wants to get an elevated multiple based on potential (which they conveniently have not captured themselves), then the extra turns on cash flow should be performance based. For a business that has relatively low barriers to entry, an easily replaceable product, and not a ton of brand equity, then a 2x cash flow multiple is pretty generous considering that you are basically buying yourself a job.

----------


## Euro_Trash

Had lunch here today, 10/10

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> If the seller wants to get an elevated multiple based on potential (which they conveniently have not captured themselves), then the extra turns on cash flow should be performance based. For a business that has relatively low barriers to entry, an easily replaceable product, and not a ton of brand equity, then a 2x cash flow multiple is pretty generous considering that you are basically buying yourself a job.



iIRC, I think Colt Engineering, CH2M-Hill and Jacobs were all purchased for very near 10x EBITDA.
Therefore, that's the multiplier for O&G EPC.
How this relates to a small restaurant = (bugger all)^0.6

----------


## Buster

> iIRC, I think Colt Engineering, CH2M-Hill and Jacobs were all purchased for very near 10x EBITDA.
> Therefore, that's the multiplier for O&G EPC.
> How this relates to a small restaurant = (bugger all)^0.6



And people buy Tesla stock at 102x.

----------


## riander5

> iIRC, I think Colt Engineering, CH2M-Hill and Jacobs were all purchased for very near 10x EBITDA.
> Therefore, that's the multiplier for O&G EPC.
> How this relates to a small restaurant = (bugger all)^0.6



Wow, thats a very standard valuation for midstream companies. Surprised EPC's that could lose most of their business at a moments notice could fetch that.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> Wow, thats a very standard valuation for midstream companies. Surprised EPC's that could lose most of their business at a moments notice could fetch that.



I'd think EPC's and Midstreamers take the ~same shit kicking when the commodity they're tied to tanks. Maybe just a lag with one of them.
 :dunno:

----------


## suntan

Fish sauce is the new bitumen.

----------


## FraserB

> Wow, thats a very standard valuation for midstream companies. Surprised EPC's that could lose most of their business at a moments notice could fetch that.



Even more surprising because Jacobs was probably already losing most of its work when it got parted out

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> Even more surprising because Jacobs was probably already losing most of its work when it got parted out



I double checked and Jacobs ECR made almost $300 million EBITDA in that year and they sold for a shade over $3 billion.
I think there's only a 5 year non -compete clause, too. Worley is dumm.

----------


## bjstare

> Wow, thats a very standard valuation for midstream companies. Surprised EPC's that could lose most of their business at a moments notice could fetch that.



If you look at Worley's share price over the last 10 years, it's helpful context. Maybe partially attributed to them repeatedly overpaying for acquisitions? haha

----------


## max_boost

Lol subs turn oil and gas. Is there a double meat option at thi thi hehe

----------


## BensonTT

I perfer My Tho subs lol

----------


## Gman.45

Thi-Thi is in the top 3 things I miss about living in Calgary full time. Some days it competes for top 1.

I hope the owner here gets a good buyer, and that the staff stays or at the very least trains their replacements very well. Too much of a jewel to lose.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Good luck with sale.

----------


## riander5

> If you look at Worley's share price over the last 10 years, it's helpful context. Maybe partially attributed to them repeatedly overpaying for acquisitions? haha



Yea makes sense. I just wonder how you acquire an EPC and then try to lower your multiple paid for it thereby making it more accretive? To then enhance your own value, I guess the only real answer is hope to add bums in seats with the clients they brought over.

Bums in seats is always the answer

----------


## TomcoPDR

Doing my part upping sales figures, to the moon $7.2 mil

----------


## Gman.45

> Doing my part upping sales figures, to the moon $7.2 mil



I hate you right now.

Unless you want to fly those out to me, then I heart you.

----------


## TomcoPDR

> I hate you right now.
> 
> Unless you want to fly those out to me, then I heart you.



Or we host a Beyond hangs before new ownership exchange hands.

----------


## 2020

> Or we host a Beyond hangs before new ownership exchange hands.



I’d be down for some double meat subs

----------


## JohnnyHockey13

> Asking price north of 2x annual revenue for a small business.
> 
> glwt



Killramos is just mad the owner parks that sweet ass Nissan outside sometimes.

----------


## Disoblige

Thi thi sub platter party.

----------


## ExtraSlow

#intrastad

----------


## J-D

This is most unfortunate, but I get it and good things can't last forever. Hopefully any potential new owners realize the importance of keeping things similar! Although if they can make rib subs before noon I'm totally down.  :Guns:

----------


## JRSC00LUDE

> I hate you right now.
> 
> Unless you want to fly those out to me, then I heart you.



Agreed

----------


## D'z Nutz

> Doing my part upping sales figures, to the moon $7.2 mil



You need to try the beef and rib sub before you go. It's not on the menu, but they make one. It's fucking good and filling, as one would expect.

----------


## LilDrunkenSmurf

> You need to try the beef and rib sub before you go. It's not on the menu, but they make one. It's fucking good and filling, as one would expect.



Good to know. I'm going to ask for this next time. Which is hopefully in the near future.

----------


## TomcoPDR

> You need to try the beef and rib sub before you go. It's not on the menu, but they make one. It's fucking good and filling, as one would expect.



I wonder if theres enough interest to host a downtown Beyond lunch meet. I can host it in my eau Claire condo lounge room. Shoot some pool, eat double meat subs, talk about falling condo prices but still an asset class.

----------


## J-D

> I wonder if there’s enough interest to host a downtown Beyond lunch meet. I can host it in my eau Claire condo lounge room. Shoot some pool, eat double meat subs, talk about falling condo prices but still an asset class.



Can we crank down the AC to counteract the meat sweats? Or is that going to raise your condo fees  :Burn Out:

----------


## jwslam

> I wonder if there’s enough interest to host a downtown Beyond lunch meet. I can host it in my eau Claire condo lounge room. Shoot some pool, eat double meat subs, talk about falling condo prices but still an asset class.



I'm only going if 
@Buster
 is going

----------


## sabad66

> You need to try the beef and rib sub before you go. It's not on the menu, but they make one. It's fucking good and filling, as one would expect.



Is half the sub rib and the other half beef? Or both rib and beef across the entire sub? Might need to give that a shot next time

----------


## TomcoPDR

> I'm only going if 
> @Buster
>  is going



Why didn’t you include 
@killramos
??




> Can we crank down the AC to counteract the meat sweats? Or is that going to raise your condo fees



Yes let’s crank down the ac. The thing I learn living in condos, it’s like a buffet on amenities, other ppl are supplementing a fraction 
of that shit. Sometimes I send the elevators up and down for no reason just to get value outta my condo fees.

----------


## killramos

I’m only going if 
@jwslam
 isn’t going

 :ROFL!:

----------


## JRSC00LUDE

I'm only going if I'm not already booked that day and I can snag a reasonable flight.

----------


## D'z Nutz

> Good to know. I'm going to ask for this next time. Which is hopefully in the near future.






> Is half the sub rib and the other half beef? Or both rib and beef across the entire sub? Might need to give that a shot next time



Both rib and beef across the entire sub. Literal double meat. There's been a few times I've gone before the lunchtime rush and the rib isn't ready yet, so keep that in mind. I've had more success during or after the rush. And a few times 
@That.Guy.S30
's mom thought I was ordering a rib sub and a beef sub, not a rib and beef sub.

He mentioned it here:
https://forums.beyond.ca/threads/396...31#post4496931

----------


## max_boost

That sounds deadly delicious  :Drool:

----------


## ExtraSlow

So Tuesday?

----------


## Xamim

Can confirm, the rib and sate beef is good. I need to make it down there before it's sold.

----------


## killramos

I’m always so sad when rib isn’t ready yet.

----------


## Buster

> I'm only going if 
> @Buster
>  is going



I'll come if I'm available.

----------


## max_boost

> So Tuesday?



Oooh off day for me

----------


## killramos

My Tuesday looks good

----------


## jwslam

> Im only going if @jwslam isnt going



This. Pretty sure we'd wreck shit and 
@TomcoPDR
 would be on the hook for repairs

----------


## shakalaka

Man I am craving a nice V sub for sure. I haven't found any solid place in Edmonton except one which is way too far from me and that too is a hit and miss sometimes. 

My favourite is one in Red Deer beside the courthouse where I accidentally ended up one time. Sometimes I do a pit stop in Red Deer for that place specifically. 

Never did try Thi Thi so can't compare it however.

----------


## The_Rural_Juror

I'll come if 89coupe comes.

----------


## max_boost

> I'll come if 89coupe comes.



I’ll come with you come

This meet could get legendary haha

----------


## flipstah

Foodie meet?

----------


## max_boost

Ufa beater meet, cruise, thi thi subs lol

----------


## black300

I had Thi Thi on Wednesday, may it was an off day or I ordered the wrong shit. I got a Sate Beef for the wife and Sate Chick & Beef for myself. I found it quite dry, chilies were good. I think maybe it need a little extra mayo or a substitute sauce.

----------


## Sentry

I always do the sate rib, saucy and spicy. GF just wants nam style cold cuts

----------


## riander5

> I'll come if 89coupe comes.



Ill come if he wears his red / white / grey camo t shirt

----------


## msommers

@D'Nutz we need to go donate blood and test ourselves to Thi Thi again

----------


## TomcoPDR

Anyone down for thi thi subs tmr? I’m picking up some when they open, gonna mail it to someone

----------


## SkiBum5.0

I drove into town today and they were closed. Check before going.

----------


## TomcoPDR

Sending a care package for a high ranking Beyonder

The master himself 
@That.Guy.S30
 says to separate the veggies from the bread and go untoasted during shipping. Sadly the ‘toon isn’t the longest distance someone’s overnighted Thi Thi so we ain’t breaking no record here.  :Frown: 


And sorry the bbq pork shop was closed for some reason

----------


## TomcoPDR



----------


## msommers

I love the dedication for a sandwich

----------


## shakalaka

WTF...I didn't know shit was actually getting shipped or I would have placed an order for an Edmonton shipment too.

----------


## TomcoPDR

On its way to ya, exactly as your peeps scheduled 1:20pm MST? (Cgy time?)

----------


## Buster

peak Beyond

----------


## bjstare

No way on gods green earth that a day old, half-cooked sub is going to be better than something fresh and local.

----------


## suntan

> peak Beyond



Please, it should have been flown there. I thought TomcoPDR stood for Pretty Damn Rich, boy have I ever been let down.

----------


## killramos

> No way on gods green earth that a day old, half-cooked sub is going to be better than something fresh and local.



I have a family member on Vancouver island who insists on being brought a peters burger anyone someone drives out there.

 :Barf:

----------


## suntan

wtf. Beacon drive-in in Victoria is quite good and their burgers are way better.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

Big Wheel in Cook Street Village, Yo.

But maybe they live in Cumberland next to the dump, or something. Or in Cedar... But they'd have killed themselves by now.

----------


## vengie

> I have a family member on Vancouver island who insists on being brought a peters burger anyone someone drives out there.



 :ROFL!:  :ROFL!:

----------


## suntan

> Big Wheel in Cook Street Village, Yo.



That was a damned good place, better than Beacon.

----------


## Buster

can someone explain to whitey what the difference was between Thi-Thi and Thai Tai?

----------


## suntan

They all look alike to you don't they?

----------


## Tik-Tok

> I have a family member on Vancouver island who insists on being brought a peters burger anyone someone drives out there.



Next time being them a cooked No Name frozen premade patty smothered in mediocre BBQ sauce and see if they can even tell.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Peter's burgers are great for reasons other than good quality.

----------


## suntan

> Peter's burgers are great for reasons other than good quality.



They're not great, they're not awful.

What pisses me off about Peter's right now is they're using frozen fries. Grr.

----------


## ExtraSlow

The fries were always mediocre. They are slightly worse now.

----------


## killramos

Yea ordering anything but onion rings there is a fatal error

----------


## max_boost

Beyond tough crowd lol

According to Kant it’s the intention that matters so this is a real good thing. Consequence of the sub not being tasty doesn’t matter!

----------


## suntan

They used Kennebec potatoes which I appreciated.

----------


## max_boost

> 



And ginger beef too  :Big Grin:

----------


## JRSC00LUDE

Oh hello there, I'VE BEEN WAITING FOR YOU.

----------


## JRSC00LUDE

- - - Updated - - -

@TomcoPDR
 coming through like an absolute beauty, what a great Thursday! Arrived cold, well separated by the sub-master and came back better than expected under a nice broil. Made my day!




> No way on gods green earth that a day old, half-cooked sub is going to be better than something fresh and local.



Was it as good as fresh? Obviously not. But I know one thing, it tasted like joy! A++ would do again.

----------


## TomcoPDR

:Drool:  :Drool: 

Props team Cilantro

----------


## ExtraSlow

I love you all so much.

----------


## max_boost

> I love you all so much.



Are you team cilantro?

----------


## killramos

Anyone know if Thi Thi is open for lunch on weekends?

----------


## 88CRX

> Props team Cilantro



Yum. Soap sandwich.

----------


## killramos

> Anyone know if Thi Thi is open for lunch on weekends?



That would be an apparent no…

----------


## ExtraSlow

Google says it's not open Sunday.

----------


## LilDrunkenSmurf

> That would be an apparent no…



IIRC It's Tues-Sat

----------


## killramos

Opted for the sub place around the corner in the mall, not the first time I have resorted to there and their subs aren’t bad at all.

----------


## TomcoPDR

> Yum. Soap sandwich.



No cilantro for you lol

----------


## Buster

I used to hate cilantro. now i love it.

----------


## TomcoPDR

> I used to hate cilantro. now i love it.



Yes thanks for switching teams

----------


## JRSC00LUDE

> I used to hate cilantro. now i love it.



I wonder what other teams you'll switch to once you try them out again....

----------


## ExtraSlow

Wednesday guys?

----------


## The_Rural_Juror

Is 89coupe coming? :Love:

----------


## flipstah

> Anyone know if Thi Thi is open for lunch on weekends?



Saturday yes

----------


## Xtrema

> Attachment 107845



This BBQ joint closes on Wednesdays. While the BBQ is still made by the same chef but no longer on-site. Chef has moved up to 16th ave I heard from the landlady.

This is now operated by landlady and her sons.




> Wednesday guys?



#TeamCilantro 

When?

----------


## ExtraSlow

11:45 meet there?

----------


## TomcoPDR

Sorry I’m out. Started a new job, haven’t worked all year. 

Just eating what my whitey master lords tell me

----------


## killramos

> 11:45 meet there?



Pencil me in as tentative

----------


## JRSC00LUDE

I wish!

And 
@TomcoPDR
 that chicken tho..... :Drool:

----------


## TomcoPDR

Finger licking

----------


## D'z Nutz

The ultimate overpay for shit flex would be 
@JRSC00LUDE
 getting 
@TomcoPDR
 to ship KFC from Calgary hahaha

----------


## flipstah

@TomcoPDR
 why are the whiteys want to kill you with cholesterol?! Aiyaaaa

----------


## TomcoPDR

> The ultimate overpay for shit flex would be 
> @JRSC00LUDE
>  getting 
> @TomcoPDR
>  to ship KFC from Calgary hahaha



I’ll send him over



- - - Updated - - -




> @TomcoPDR
>  why are the whiteys want to kill you with cholesterol?! Aiyaaaa



Dad bod is ultimate flex

----------


## ExtraSlow

> Dad bod is ultimate flex



 
@Buster
 and I are the real heros then.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

I got on my scale after vacation and its battery died. 
It essentially killed itself after my weeks of beer and heavy chowders.

----------


## JRSC00LUDE



----------


## The_Rural_Juror

Lineup was long today. I will return at another time.

----------


## ExtraSlow

You guys in for today? if the line is long, I can go earlier too. Hell I'll be ready at 11AM and my office isn't that far away. Grumpy looking white guy with glasses and a pink golf shirt for any beyonders who don't know me.

----------


## Xtrema

> You guys in for today? if the line is long, I can go earlier too. Hell I'll be ready at 11AM and my office isn't that far away. Grumpy looking white guy with glasses and a pink golf shirt for any beyonders who don't know me.



I'll show. May be 11:15 is earliest I can make it. Asian dude with glasses and stripe Puma polo.

----------


## suntan

> I'll show. May be 11:15 is earliest I can make it. Asian dude with glasses and stripe Puma polo.



Great, now we're twins.

----------


## The_Rural_Juror

> You guys in for today? if the line is long, I can go earlier too. Hell I'll be ready at 11AM and my office isn't that far away. Grumpy looking white guy with glasses and a pink golf shirt for any beyonders who don't know me.



Will you bring your F150 wheels?

----------


## killramos

That would be a very short drive.

@rage2
 style

----------


## ExtraSlow

My F150 is in James Short if you want a viewing. Hell I'll sell you the whole truck, bring cash.

----------


## The_Rural_Juror

Forgot about the construction. Closes parking is at least 2 blocks away. Yuck.

----------


## killramos

Pretty sure the harry hays underground lot is public..

----------


## ExtraSlow

see y'all there.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Delicious

----------


## TomcoPDR

Fml I’m stuck at work. But hopefully you guys can make this rn

----------


## JRSC00LUDE

> see y'all there.



I ate a locally sourced bahn mi in your honour.

----------


## ExtraSlow

I'm honoured.

----------


## suntan

Imagine the day when Subway sells Bahn Mi.

----------


## The_Rural_Juror

> Delicious



Did you go there twice yesterday?

----------


## killramos

> Did you go there twice yesterday?



Not all white people look the same you know

----------


## sabad66

There is a bright side to getting booked over lunch for meetings. Arrived at 2:01, sub in hand by 2:08 (only 2 people in line ahead)

10/10 deliciousness as usual:

----------

